# Schleicher in Step7



## Petka (19 Februar 2011)

Ich hab ein Grösseres Projekt vor Wollte ein *Schleicher steuerung* auf  *Simens Step 7* umprogramieren, wenn ich in die pläne (der  Schleichersteuerung) gucke wird mir ganz schlecht :smile: kann mir jemand sagen wo ich eine art Handbuch oder Übersetzer finde?


----------



## bike (19 Februar 2011)

Du tust weder dir noch deinem Kunden einen Gefallen, wenn du das Schneiderprogramm 1:1 nach S7 umzusetzen versuchst.
Die Befehlssätze sind sehr verschieden.

bike


----------



## Petka (19 Februar 2011)

Du meinst Schleicher und 1 zu 1 geht leider nicht. Da man kaum noch ersatzteile bekommt soll die maschiene umgerüstet werden. Und ich brauch hilfe da ich nur das Aktuelle programm in Papierform habe und nur Bahnhof verstehe. deshalb benötige ich eine art übersetzer oder handbuch um das Program in das mir gut bekannte S7 umzuprogramiern



Solche beitrege tun niemanden einen gefallen!!!!:evil:


----------



## bike (19 Februar 2011)

Petka schrieb:


> Solche beitrege tun niemanden einen gefallen!!!!:evil:



Was ist mit Gefallen?
Wenn du keine Antwort willst, dann frag doch einfach nicht.
Wenn du die Schleicher SPS nicht kennst, warum und wie willst du dann die Anlage  umprogrammieren?

Ich gehe zunächst davon aus du kennst die Anlage.
Dann einmal in Ruhe nachdenken was wie funktioniert. 
Was bei Bedienung und Visualisierung verbessert werden kann.
Mit diesem Wissen ein NEUES Programm schreiben.

Irgendwie versteh ich deine Antwort auf meinen vorherigen Beitrag  nicht.


bike


----------



## StructuredTrash (19 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:
			
		

> Mit diesem Wissen ein NEUES Programm schreiben.


*ACK*

Wenn es kaum noch Ersatzteile gibt, wird es sich wohl um eine K-oder P-Steuerung handeln. Struktur und Programmiersprache dieser SPSen sind tatsächlich so exotisch, dass man sie sehr gut kennen muss, um ein Programm in eine andere Sprache übersetzen zu können.


----------



## Petka (20 Februar 2011)

ganz genau und daher bräuchte ich eine art handbuch oder was vergleichbares, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## bike (20 Februar 2011)

Petka schrieb:


> ganz genau und daher bräuchte ich eine art handbuch oder was vergleichbares, kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?



Der Hinweis, dass ein "übersetzen" von Schleicher nach Step7 nicht möglich ist, kommt nicht von ungefähr.

Welche Art von Maschine ist es denn?
Warum setzt du dich nicht hin schreibst es neu? 
Ich denke bis du das Programm so umgesetzt hast, dass es auf Siemenshard- und -software läuft, du mehr Zeit verbrauchen wirst als für ein neues Programm.  

Viel Erfolg


bike


----------



## Petka (20 Februar 2011)

genau das ist der kanackpunkt ich hab nur das Program von schleicher in papierform und es sind mehr als ein paar befehle die ich nicht verstehe.


Es ist ein Mixer aus der getränke industrie


----------



## MSB (20 Februar 2011)

Weißt du nun, was der Mixer wie wann warum macht?
Falls Ja:
Schreib das Programm neu
Falls Nein:
Such die jemanden der weiß wie das Ding funktioniert, und schreib dann das Programm neu

In beiden Fällen ist es relativ egal, was irgendwer vor Äonen mal in die Schleicher-SPS getippt hat.

Bezüglich Handbuch, da es die Firma Schleicher ja nach wie vor gibt, wären die sicher die erste Anlaufstelle:
http://www.schleicher-electronic.com/

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## bike (20 Februar 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Weißt du nun, was der Mixer wie wann warum macht?
> Falls Ja:
> Schreib das Programm neu
> Falls Nein:
> Such die jemanden der weiß wie das Ding funktioniert, und schreib dann das Programm neu



*ACK*

Denn du tust niemand etwas Gutes so wie es vorhast.
Eher das Gegenteil wird der Fall sein.


bike


----------



## Simon (21 Februar 2011)

@ TE
Welche Schleicher hast Du denn da im Einsatz.
Wenn ich Getraenke Industrie und Mixer hoere kommt mir da Krones in dem Sinn. 
Die haben massiv Schleicher in den spaeten 80'ziger und fruehen 90'ziger verbaut. 
Dann wuerde ich mal auf eine P03  CPU/20 tippen.
Ist nicht so wahnsinnig schwer den Maschinen Code der Schleicher auf eine aktuelle Siemens zu portieren. 
Auch wenn's sinniger ist einen neuen 
vernuenftig strukturierten S7 Programm Code zu schreiben, so gibt es doch genuegent alte Schleicher Programmierer,
 welche ihr Geld mit Nachprogrammierung jener dieser Programme verdienen.

habe Dir hier mal die Doku zur P02/03 hochgeladen
https://secure.filesanywhere.com/ 
Username: SPS@FORUM
Password:Schleicher

so long.....


----------



## bike (21 Februar 2011)

Simon schrieb:


> Auch wenn's sinniger ist einen neuen
> vernuenftig strukturierten S7 Programm Code zu schreiben, so gibt es doch genuegent alte Schleicher Programmierer,
> welche ihr Geld mit Nachprogrammierung jener dieser Programme verdienen.



Und es gibt gute Siemensprogrammierer die ein Programm neu und nach dem Stand der Technik programmieren.

Es ist ein Abwägen, was sinnvoller ist.
Denn wenn das Teil noch 10 Jahre im Einsatz sein soll, dann ist ein neues Programm vermutlich die bessere Investition.

bike


----------



## Petka (21 Februar 2011)

mir gings darum die hieroglyphen (schleicher steuerung) zu verstehen, vllt durch eine art handbuch oder symboltabelle, danke Simon:TOOL:

bin für weitere infos öffen


Zu wahl stehen mehrere tausend euros für das programieren in s7 (extern)
oder rein arbeiten und nur hardware zahlen.
Für was entscheidet sich mein Vorgesetzter wohl? *ACK*


----------



## bike (21 Februar 2011)

Petka schrieb:


> mir gings darum die hieroglyphen (schleicher steuerung) zu verstehen, vllt durch eine art handbuch oder symboltabelle, danke Simon:TOOL:
> 
> bin für weitere infos öffen
> 
> ...



Also es geht um Fertigung und daher ist ein sicherer Prozess wichtiger, als ein paar gesparte Euro.

Wenn du kein Entwickler bist, würde ich mir eingestehen, es nicht zu können.
Ich bin Entwickler und habe schon zugeben müssen, dass ich etwas nicht kann.


bike


----------



## Petka (21 Februar 2011)

ist schon klar aber ich denke an so nem projekt würde ich wachsen! 

Brauch halt nur ein bissel hilfe! Ich will es Können


----------



## bike (21 Februar 2011)

Petka schrieb:


> ist schon klar aber ich denke an so nem projekt würde ich wachsen!
> 
> Brauch halt nur ein bissel hilfe!



An solch einem Projekt kannst du auch scheitern.
Mit ein bisschen Hilfe ist dir nicht geholfen.
Wie fit bist du mit Step7?
Versuch doch eine Funktionsbeschreibung der Maschine zu schreiben und dann los mit neuem Elan ein neues Programm.

Versuch es nicht das Schleicherprogramm umzucodieren, das muss in die Hose gehen. z.B. die Register von früher gibt es nicht mehr.
Ich bin an einer System V von Bosch gescheitert und musste alles neu bauen. Mit vielen Freunden und einem guten Pflichtenheft ging das bei der EADS noch einmal glimpflich ab.
Wenn du einmal den Weg gewählt hast wird es noch viel teurer, wenn du umschwenken musst.

Wenn der Umbau begonnen hat, hast du die Zeit noch einmal anzufangen nicht mehr.


bike


----------



## winnman (21 Februar 2011)

Meine Erfahrung:

Wenn das Ding noch läuft, alle einzelnen Schritte analysieren (im Programm und an der HW) ein Pflichtenheft daraus erstellen und dann einfach neu Programmieren.

Auf die "Knackpunkte" achten es gibt da meist nur wenige, die sind aber dafür um so wichtiger (was darf auf keinen Fall geschenen, welcher Schritt darf erst nach erfolgtem... erfolgen um Schaden zu vermeiden.
Sicherheitskriterien für den Bediener (wie sind die gelöst, muss da nachgebessert werden?)

Ein Grundkonzept überlegen: Schrittkette?, . . . 
Den Prozess in Einzelne Teile zerlegen (entweder Schritte oder einfach Abschnitte die separat bearbeitet werden)
Abschnitt/Schritt für Abschnitt/Schritt nachbauen.
Falls Möglich (und erforderlich bei keiner Zeit für entsprechende Stillstandszeiten) Alte und neue Steuerung mit einfachen Umschaltmechanismen nebeneinander Betreiben.


----------



## Tom_1 (21 Februar 2011)

Hallo, um welche Schleicher handelt es sich den??


----------



## Tigerente1974 (21 Februar 2011)

Petka schrieb:


> ist schon klar aber ich denke an so nem projekt würde ich wachsen!
> 
> Brauch halt nur ein bissel hilfe! Ich will es Können



So ähnlich bin ich in die "Programmiererwelt" gerutscht.
Das hat mir mehr als eine schlaflose Nacht bereitet...
Ich hoffe nur Du bekommst auch die Zeit, Dich "reinzuarbeiten".
Wenn die Maschine gebraucht wird, erhöht sich mit jedem Tag der Druck ein Ergebnis zu haben. Darüber solltest Du auf jeden Fall nachdenken, bevor Du diesen ehrgeizigen Plan angehst.


----------



## StructuredTrash (21 Februar 2011)

petka schrieb:
			
		

> ist schon klar aber ich denke an so nem projekt würde ich wachsen!
> 
> Brauch halt nur ein bissel hilfe! Ich will es Können



Wenn Du auf S7 so fit bist, dass Du anhand der Funktionsbeschreibung oder einer Analyse der Istfunktion das Programm schreiben kannst, dann tue das, denn es ist der kürzeste Weg.
Wenn Du Dich soweit in die Schleicher-Steuerung einarbeitest, dass Du das Programm verstehst und in S7 übersetzen kannst, dann kannst Du auch Schleicher-Steuerungen programmieren, die es gar nicht mehr gibt. Nützt Dir das etwas?
Ausserdem wirst Du ein Programm schreiben, das Fähigkeiten der S7 nicht nutzt, während Du andere Dinge, die es bei der S7 nicht oder zumindest nicht in der Form gibt, umständlich nachbaust. Wenn jemand anderes später einmal das Programm sieht, wird er die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen.


----------



## MSB (22 Februar 2011)

Dieser Satz:


			
				Petka schrieb:
			
		

> deshalb benötige ich eine art übersetzer oder handbuch um das Program in das mir gut bekannte S7 umzuprogramiern



in Verbindung damit:


			
				Petka schrieb:
			
		

> Zu wahl stehen mehrere tausend euros für das programieren in s7 (extern)
> oder rein arbeiten und nur hardware zahlen.
> Für was entscheidet sich mein Vorgesetzter wohl?


sagt mir, das du dich in erster Linie selbst verarschst, um das mal ganz drastisch auszudrücken.

Ich habe mir das Dokument von Simon auch mal durchgelesen, und so auf den ersten Blick,
ist das ja mal eine richtig gewöhnungsbedürftige Syntax.
Wenn ich mir nun noch vorstelle, das die Programme genau so komplex geschrieben sind,
wie einige Schützsteuerungen die ich in dem Bereich kenne konstruiert sind,
dann halte ich das ganze ohne wenigstens detailierte Prozesskenntnisse für ein schier zeitlich aussichtsloses unterfangen.

Das nur noch am Rande zum Thema Übersetzer ...
Siemens kriegt das nicht mal im eigenen Haus auf die Reihe (S5 -> S7), das das ganze wirklich Problemlos funktionieren würde,
von solch exotischen Programmiersprachen gar nicht zu reden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Simon (22 Februar 2011)

Wir reden hier ueber einen Mixer. Das Ding ist vermutlich so um die 15-20Jahre alt wenn da noch eine Schleicher drin sitzt.
Bei diesen alten Maschinen gabs noch keinen komplizierten Prozess.
Die bestehen meist aus eine Hand voll Pumpen und 4-5 Tanks.
Meist Entgasungtank, Mischtank fuer Sirup Komponente, Karbonisierungtank und Produkt Steriltank.
Die Steuerung der Pumpen lief meist ueber Grenzstandschalter der Tanks.
Die Regelung des Brix-Wert und oder Karbonisierung wurde meist mit externen Reglern realisiert (z.B. von Abb oder Anton Paar) welche nicht von der SPS eingelesen wurden.
Um nun gezielt Tips fuer den Umbau der Maschine zu geben mueste man halt nun erst einmal wissen um welche Maschine es hier geht (Hersteller+Model), welche Schleicher verbaut ist und wie die Regelung fuer Brix und Karbonisierung realisiert wurde.

so long...


----------



## bike (22 Februar 2011)

Simon schrieb:


> Wir reden hier ueber einen Mixer. Das Ding ist vermutlich so um die 15-20Jahre alt wenn da noch eine Schleicher drin sitzt.
> Bei diesen alten Maschinen gabs noch keinen komplizierten Prozess.
> Die bestehen meist aus eine Hand voll Pumpen und 4-5 Tanks.
> Meist Entgasungtank, Mischtank fuer Sirup Komponente, Karbonisierungtank und Produkt Steriltank.
> ...



Da hast du nicht ganz recht.
Es wird doch niemand so dumm sein, wenn eine neue Steuerung eingebaut wird, die ebenfalls so alten Regler zu belassen. Denn wenn dann dies Dinger die Grätsche machen, was dann?
Ich vermisse einfach den Versuch eine Funktionsbeschreibung  zu erstellen und dann zu entscheiden was gemacht wird.
Die Reihenfolge ist denke ich so wie es sich hier zeigt falsch.

bike


----------



## IBFS (22 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Die Reihenfolge ist denke ich so wie es sich hier zeigt falsch.




Ein Programmierer der ernsthaft überlegt irgendwas 1:1 übersetzen zu wollen
gibt damit zu, das er die Anlage, das Verfahren oder auch die Programmstruktur
die ein Programm ausmacht nicht begreift oder begreifen will.

Es macht absolut keinen Sinn eine alte Steuerung und deren alte
Methodik nachzubauen. Gewisse Programmideen kann man sich schon
anschauen, aber mehr informativ.

Daher 

- Anlage und Verfahren verstehen
- FMEA machen
- neu Maschinenrichtline anwenden
- Steuerungsstruktur erstellen
- Komponenten auswählen
..
..
..
- Softwarekonzept erstellen (ein bischen Zukunftsfähig nach Möglichkeit )
..
- Programmieren
..

so geht dass (und nicht Generator anwerfen - altes Programm in den Trichter schütten und fertig  )

Frank


----------



## thomass5 (22 Februar 2011)

OT: 



IBFS schrieb:


> Daher
> 
> - Anlage und Verfahren verstehen
> - FMEA machen
> ...



schön wäre es,
ich hab letztens in einem S7 Programm Code gefunden, welcher zu S5-Zeiten da hineingewandert ist mit Zwichensprüngen da die S5 schimpfte "Sprung zu weit"...

Thomas


----------



## IBFS (22 Februar 2011)

thomass5 schrieb:


> schön wäre es,



Aber der Punkt hier ist nicht nur schön, sondern Pflicht:



> - neu Maschinenrichtline anwenden



egal wie doof der alte und neue Code auch immer sein mag.

Frank


----------



## Blockmove (22 Februar 2011)

Also neue Maschinenrichtlinie anwenden stelle ich hier mal in Frage, denn Austausch einer normalen SPS ist in der Regel keine wesentliche Änderung.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Petka (23 Februar 2011)

Danke Simon ist genau das was ich gesucht hab


----------

